# I wish you Merry Christmas my love



## showmustgoon

*G*uys, how can I say this in Romanian?

*I wish you Merry Christmas my love.*

*T*hanks in advance*.*


----------



## farscape

Dragostea mea, îţi urez/doresc un Crăciun fericit! (pretty much a direct translation)
A more traditional form would be:
Dragostea mea, cu ocazia Crăciunului îţi doresc Sărbători fericite!

Merry Christmas,


----------



## showmustgoon

Farscape, thank you very much.


----------



## Anarhie

Craciun fericit, dragostea mea! ar merge


----------

